# Barack-o-meter......Take the Test



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.barackobamatest.com/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I disagree with Obama 98% of the time. Surprise.  So how did you turn out?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i guess i am liberal......i only hit 90% disagreement.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I agreed 6% of the time. I guess Im on the verge of being a commie....


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I disagreed 94% of the time...damn! Im slipping.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agreed with Obama 60% of the time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

My answers may surprise you..

It says I DISAGREED with the Barack Obama position on 30 of the 51 test questions.

This means you disagree with the Obama position 59% of the time.

Therefore I only AGREE with him 40% of the time (1% +/-) 

Hmmm looks like I am not the commie Dem some here try to portray me as...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

My computer wouldn't let me go to the link!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

...just kiddin..

Same score as Gun Owner and MSG

I would be interested to see where we all parted with him...or agreed. My only agreements were on the issues of search and seizure...and I can't remember the other one. Questions were obviously slanted and several didn't allow for my COMPLETE answer, but as was stated...no surprises.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Disagree 97%


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Disagree 98%


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Agree with Nobama 12% of the time. I am a centrist, (middle of the road)what can I say? 8)


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

a website made by a republican for republicans... too bad there isn't more unbiased media out there for both conservatives and liberals.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Questions were obviously slanted ...


Just a little.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> > Questions were obviously slanted ...
> ...


They were? 

Ya, some were sort of borderline so if you didn't agree completely it put you on the side of disagree.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Just a little.


Nice to hear from you, Robert...but if you thought they were just a little slanted you might be more conservative than you think k:

You know what they say, conservative thinking is like finding God. We all get there...it just takes some longer than others.... 

oke:

Seriously, how did your score compare to Bigdaddy's ?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, I agreed with Obama............

2% of the time.

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Seriously, how did your score compare to Bigdaddy's ?


I believe I was around the 50% mark. Those questions were tough to answer, as they were so blatantly slanted, IMHO.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Csquared said:
> 
> 
> > Questions were obviously slanted ...
> ...


I checked with Snoopes and guess what? They were!


----------

